# Sims Complete Collection, Windows 7 problems



## antcon1987 (May 30, 2012)

Ive just tried installing The sims complete collection on windows 7 (the disc edition), prior to installation I have disabled windows UAC, and run the sims exe as both admin and in compat mode with xp sp2.

The installation runs fine and everything appears ok, but when I try to run the game I immeditaly get the message "program has stopped working", I have tried running the game in every different compatabiltity mode, and as an administratior and I still get the same messgae, when I try testing for compability It tells me fatal error "Sims data directory not found"

I have a good level of computing knowlegde and before you ask my computer more than meets the specs, i have done hours of searching for a solution online but have had no success finding an answer, to be honest i am absoutely baffeled as to how to get the game working. According to windows the game is compatabilte with both 32 and 62 bit operating systems. Anyone got an idea what is wrong?

Thanks


----------



## antcon1987 (May 30, 2012)

If anyone can give me a working solution, I will personally send you £5.00 through paypal, I am that frustrated that I cannot solve this problem


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You havent notated your computer specs. 

Also try uninstalling and then reinstalling the game, but set the setup.exe to be run under Windows 98 or XP SP2 mode and see if that helps.


----------



## antcon1987 (May 30, 2012)

sorry about not posting a spec, its just i kniow the hardware is more than competent, (ran both sims 2 and sims 3 without a hitch)

I have tryed installing the sims exe in both compat mode with xp sp2 and sp3 and windows 98/2000/me and still get the same problem, the game will install the sims creator will work but the actaul game itself will begin to run (hear the cd drive going) the screen will then go a light shade of black (as to indicate loading) it then goes dark black for a second and then presents the message "the sims complete collection has stopped working" "windows is searching for a solution blah blah blah"?

What confuses me is during my now 14+ hour search for a solution to this problem, i see people on forums saying how they got an illegal torrented version working on windows 7? i just dont understand how I cannot get a fully legit with all 4 discs and serial code game working.

This in my mind is now more about solving this problem, than actually playing the game


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

are you installing the whole thing? Can you do just the first one (The Sims base disc)


----------



## antcon1987 (May 30, 2012)

Im afraid I cant, I have the more recent edition of the sims complete collection, which just has 4 discs which all require installation, I cannot choose which expansion packs are added, I just have to install everything.

Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well the first thing it will try to load is a video so it may be video related, have you tried to update your video driver? What video card do you have?


----------



## MrsJones (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi antcon1987

Holland here. We seem to be having the exact same problem.

Have you found a solution yet, because I'm about to throw the game out the window. It's just too frustrating and no one seems to be able to help me with this. Like you, I've tried just about every solution I could find on the web, but nothing works.

Please respond...


----------

